# Merrick's Flossies



## binniebee (Sep 27, 2007)

Okay, thanks to everyone's recommendations against rawhide, and for Merrick's Flossies I did a search today to see where I could buy them. Neither PetStop nor PetSmart seemed to have them but I found them on this website: http://www.waggintails.com/store/index.php?disp=362"]

In the picture of the Merrick Flossy Tendons they look like they are colored. Are they? The last time I got Midis anything with any color to it it got all over him! I don't want anything colored, but if some are and some aren't this website doesn't give you a choice. 

Someone said they got the jumbo ones because they last longer. Which ones? The Phat ones or the Jumbo? And, do your little ones handle the 10-11" length okay? I would think the shorter ones would be easier to handle (although my "little one" is not nearly so little as many of yours!)

Any input would be appreciated. Thanks!

Cyndi


----------



## thinkpink (Sep 25, 2004)

They aren't colored. They come wrapped around a little cardboard strip and that is just showing through on the picture. I always get the regular size and they last 2-3 weeks. I buy mine locally and don't have the choice of the jumbo one but I bet I'd have one happy little girl if I did bring one home. :biggrin:


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Total Canine Care in Clarksville carries merrick chews. She'll order whatever kind you want, too.


----------



## binniebee (Sep 27, 2007)

> Total Canine Care in Clarksville carries merrick chews. She'll order whatever kind you want, too.[/B]


Are they less expensive at Canine Care? I don't go to Clarksville much (although it is as close as Nashville; but I work in Nashville) Which size do you suggest? The Phat, the Jumbo or the regular Flossy?

TIA!

Cyndi


----------



## binniebee (Sep 27, 2007)

> They aren't colored. They come wrapped around a little cardboard strip and that is just showing through on the picture. I always get the regular size and they last 2-3 weeks. I buy mine locally and don't have the choice of the jumbo one but I bet I'd have one happy little girl if I did bring one home. :biggrin:[/B]


Thanks, Angelyne, for clearing that up. I sure don't want to get into colored treats or chews again! He had red on his face and on my carpet and couch when I tried to give him a "special" treat! I hate having to take something like that away from him after I've given it to him, but I had to. 

Cyndi


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Soda eats through them like they're a treat...so I don't usually buy them. I get the regular smaller ones if I get them.


----------



## kathym (Aug 5, 2006)

I get the jumbo's they last longer


----------



## GreenFuzzer (Jun 16, 2007)

<span style="color:#008B00">I don't know how they are to deal with or how the prices are but you can buy direct from Merrick. I don't know if that is of any help or not.</span>


----------



## binniebee (Sep 27, 2007)

> <span style="color:#008B00">I don't know how they are to deal with or how the prices are but you can buy direct from Merrick. I don't know if that is of any help or not.</span>[/B]



Thanks! I may order from there the next time, if he loves them enough to justify a $25 minimum order (no shipping charges then). I ended up ordering 3 from the site I posted but the shipping was a freaking $9.99 which effectively doubled my costs!!! Anyway, I was going the easiest/quickest route and should probably go to Clarksville, TN and buy them at the store if Midis really likes them. Sometimes I waste money in order to save time, but in the long run I will usually do what is most cost effective if it looks like a regular household staple.

Thanks!
Cyndi


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

If your baby is a strong chewer, I'd suggest the bully sticks (merrick) over the flossies--Ollie goes through flossies way too fast and I'm afraid he'll break off too big of a piece. I buy him the 12" stick and it lasts sometimes up to a month. BTW, they are the only brand we buy now--others, particularly "red barn" brand STINK like anything. Good luck!!


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

> If your baby is a strong chewer, I'd suggest the bully sticks (merrick) over the flossies--Ollie goes through flossies way too fast and I'm afraid he'll break off too big of a piece. I buy him the 12" stick and it lasts sometimes up to a month. BTW, they are the only brand we buy now--others, particularly "red barn" brand STINK like anything. Good luck!![/B]



Soda can eat through that in a day, too. Yet, he is very easy on rawhide...


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

My local Coastal Farm store has Merrick Flossies. They are $2.99 for the small ones, and of course that way no shipping. If you have a local "feed" store, or "Farm" store they might have them. I don't know if "Coastal Farm" is only in the NW.


----------



## VaVaVoomViolet (Jan 28, 2008)

Because it's an hour's drive to the closest good pet store I do most of my canine care shopping online.

I really like SitStay.com and have shopped with them for years. They have the best price that I've found for Merrick's Flossies, but I know that onlynaturalpet.com and other good places have them also. SitStay has a great selection of bully sticks, natural chews--and other things, too.


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

For a little 3lb dog my Kelsie can go through a regular size flossie in a few hrs... she loves them... so i buy the larger ones or the flat ones... anything larger than the regular size... that way she doesnt take big bites of it off... the bigger it is the harder it is to get big pieces off... the bully sticks are too smell for me.. lol.. i only use merrick brand flossies... any other brand are really smelly.


----------



## Moxie'smom (Dec 16, 2007)

Wagintail has them on sale this week. like gas prices....Those Flossies just keep going up...LOL
Moxie likes the regular ones. For some reason the bigger ones are tougher for him to grasp. The jumbo ones are just usually thicker. Sometimes you'll see them without the paper as well. 

When you get them make sure you still supervise. I usually cut the ends off when they get too wet. Sometimes they chew them and a larger piece can get chewed off. Better to cut it off then have them get stuck in their little mouths. 

(I usually take the little cut off pieces and put them in an empty water bottle like a poland spring etc. with a couple of very tiny holes in it and let him play with it. He can still get the smell.)


----------



## binniebee (Sep 27, 2007)

Well, the Merrick Flossies (regular size) came in today. I gave Midis one and he loved it so much that he did not do anything but concentrate on that Flossie for 30 minutes. By the end of that time he had EATEN about half of it! So, I took it away from him and now he just keeps drinking water and going back to where I put the Flossie up wanting it!

It's not really good to let him EAT the thing that fast, is it? (I have never in my life had a dog that loved to chew as much as this one! I thought he would NEVER outgrow biting on us constantly, but after we got past that he still wants to aggressively chew on rawhides or now these Flossies.

HELP? :smhelp: 

Cyndi


----------



## binniebee (Sep 27, 2007)

BUMP!
:smhelp: 
Need answer! Midis is barking for his new Flossie! Please see last post!

Thanks!
Cyndi


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

And that's why I don't buy them often. Soda eats them like a treat. 

I usually only buy the smaller bully sticks so there isn't as much to eat. 

You can cut the flossies up and just give him a piece at a time. 

Our new standard of chew is a sterilized bone with something stuffed in the muddle. Soda isn't really hard on rawhides...but I usually go bigger.


----------



## binniebee (Sep 27, 2007)

> And that's why I don't buy them often. Soda eats them like a treat.
> 
> I usually only buy the smaller bully sticks so there isn't as much to eat.
> 
> ...


Thanks, Jackie! I was really worrying about it, and poor thing wanted his Flossy back! But he finally quieted down and just wanted me to hold him. Makes me wonder if he's trying to sweet-talk me into giving it back, or (more likely) is having a tummy-ache from the Flossy! He doesn't usually want me to hold him in my lap in the office for extended periods of time! I know Casper used to get really clingy - but usually more so with Greg than me, which was odd since he was clearly MY dog - when he was feeling bad. We sort of came to the funny conclusion that Casper didn't want to throw up on his Mummy! :HistericalSmiley: 

Anyway, thanks for the tips. I probably should have done what others had suggested from the beginning and ordered the Jumbo Flossies. But it just sounded like they would be awfully large. 

Midis has a jumbo rawhide bone that I don't worry too much about, but he doesn't stick with it for too long at a time.

Thanks Again! 

Cyndi


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

That's why I buy Ollie the Merrick bully sticks--they are about 1" thick, various lengths. He is a VERY agressive and strong chewer and yet one of those lasts him for several weeks. He'd go through a Flossie in minutes. Ollie has always been an angel about never chewing on things he's not supposed to so he can have all the bully sticks he wants as far as I'm concerned!


----------



## binniebee (Sep 27, 2007)

> That's why I buy Ollie the Merrick bully sticks--they are about 1" thick, various lengths. He is a VERY agressive and strong chewer and yet one of those lasts him for several weeks. He'd go through a Flossie in minutes. Ollie has always been an angel about never chewing on things he's not supposed to so he can have all the bully sticks he wants as far as I'm concerned![/B]


But are they bull penis? And do they stink? I cannot even entertain the idea of giving Midis one of those and then getting kisses from him, and I value his kisses a lot! :wub: 

Thanks for your input!

Cyndi


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=534983
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They say they are "beef tendon" which, I'm not sure, but I don't think is bull penis--I've given those to Ollie before, even the good name brands and they do STINK. But the Merrick do not. That's why they are the only ones I give him now


----------



## binniebee (Sep 27, 2007)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=534990
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh great! Then I will look into this, although Jackie reported earlier that Soda also consumed these like treats! She claims Soda and Midis aren't related but now I'm really beginning to wonder at the similarities! :HistericalSmiley: 

Just kidding, but still...  

Cyndi


----------



## binniebee (Sep 27, 2007)

> My local Coastal Farm store has Merrick Flossies. They are $2.99 for the small ones, and of course that way no shipping. If you have a local "feed" store, or "Farm" store they might have them. I don't know if "Coastal Farm" is only in the NW.[/B]


Well, this was a great suggestion I just blew right past! I didn't think about the fact that we now have a Tractor Supply store here (as of about a year ago) and they carry all kinds of dog foods and treats and such. In fact, it is the only place you can buy many brands within 25 miles of here.

A belated Thanks! Sorry I got so impatient about the Flossies that I just over-spent and ordered via internet. I'll try the Tractor Supply in the future. 

Cyndi


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

I'll zip by Total Canine Care today and see if they've got any of the sturdier merrick chews. If so, I'll leave one at the clinic for you if you want to swing by this week and pick it up to try.


----------

